# Raven's Flight



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't understand the book cover of this book if indeed this is a book. And don't know much about this new part of the heresy, except that its about Corax and the last of his Ravens. I've also noticed that I was not able to pre-order it in any book store. So im not sure whats going on with this part of the series. Can anyone please inform?


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

its an audio book. its not available to pre order only from black library at the moment. its set o istavann just after the dropsite massacre and follows corax and the last few raven guard who survived and are hiding out in the mountains. thats about as much as i know. hope its a help.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Its an Audio Book as the above poster said. Its been listed for Pre-Order for ages, and is due for release on 4th Feb.

"After the horrors of the Dropsite Massacre, the Raven Guard are trying to survive in the caves and mountains of Isstvan V. Their plight is desperate, and escape from the roaming Chaos Legions seems impossible. Meanwhile Colonel Valerius of the Imperial army begins suffering terrible dreams, believing the Raven Guard to be in trouble. But he faces obstacles of his own in attempting what he believes will be a heroic rescue. Can the decimated Legion hold out against the forces of the World Eaters long enough to reach an unlikely salvation?"


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn audio books!!!! i was hoping for a normal one T_T


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Its an Audio Book as the above poster said. Its been listed for Pre-Order for ages, and is due for release on 4th Feb.


I bought it yesterday in GW Dublin. Thunder from Fenris was also available, which I didn't think was due out yet either. Gonna listen to it later, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I bought it yesterday in GW Dublin. Thunder from Fenris was also available, which I didn't think was due out yet either. Gonna listen to it later, I'll let you know how it goes.


Dandy, I'll pop in and buy it tomorrow then I guess. :grin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I bought it yesterday in GW Dublin. Thunder from Fenris was also available, which I didn't think was due out yet either. Gonna listen to it later, I'll let you know how it goes.


Yeah Ive noticed that GW gets quite a few stuff before they actually are supposed to be released. and yeah let me know how it goes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well I just finished listening to _Raven's Flight_, and was pleasently suprised by the Audio Book format, having never listened to one before I have to say it was enjoyable.

As for its contents, I thought it was pretty good. Its nice to have some more information on Corax, his inner thoughts and abilites.

Corax's thoughts and speculations regarding Perturabo and Angron were also interesting, a fresh perspective giving a new spin on the 2 Primarchs and why they turned traitor.

The image of the entire World Eater's Legion with Angron in their midst marching up the terrain towards the end created a fantastic mental picture in my mind, their armour stained with Blood, and Angron having just re'painted' his. But the Raven Guard standing their ground...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds badass. I was wondering, does this come in the form of a CD or a Casette (Spelling?) because, if it is the latter, I cannot get it....Otherwise I think ill get it


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone know where online I can buy this? The lone book store in Knoxville TN has closed and amazon isn't doing orders on it.

It would be funny, (if it wasn't so agravating) that Knoxville TN can not support one book store.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Zooey72 said:


> Anyone know where online I can buy this?


Well the UK Amazon site (Link) has it, and im pretty sure they post to the US.

Or failing that you could always pay a little more and order it off Games Workshop (Link).


----------



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Well the UK Amazon site (Link) has it, and im pretty sure they post to the US.
> 
> Or failing that you could always pay a little more and order it off Games Workshop (Link).


Thanks :mrgreen:

By the time it came from UK I could probably get it off limewire or some place. Sold out on amazon.com US.

Anyone listen to it yet? Is it any good?


----------



## xClampy (Feb 6, 2010)

I am actually going through it now in the car while I go to and from Work. Its pretty good. Its about to kick off. But I have that feeling, as soon as it gets going, it will say, continued on (whatever the next one will be).

I have never ever listened to an audio book, but I am getting there.


----------

